# Nicht wirklich neu, aber will HALLO sagen!



## Sandy81 (8 Okt. 2020)

Moin zusammen!






Ich bin nicht wirklich neu ("Veteran" trifft es schon eher), aber immer noch lebendig (irgendwie)!





Die Älteren werden sich vielleicht erinnern...





Mit fortschreitendem Alter verändert sich nicht nur der Gesundheitszustand, sondern auch die Interessen. Daher sind die Celebs etwas in den Hintergrund gerückt. Um so schöner ist es, daß mein Lieblingsboard nicht nur all die schweren Zeiten überlebt hat, sondern auch so nett war, mich nicht zu löschen!





Für mich ist es klar, daß ich hier mal eben wieder "moin" sage und ein Lebenszeichen von mir gebe (falls es nur Neulingen vorbehalten ist: löscht diesen thread ruhig wieder).

Oft bin ich ja nicht hier, aber ich stehe zu meinem Versprechen, daß ich stets ein freundliches Wort und ein DANKE übrig haben werde, wenn mir was gefällt (mit gutem Beispiel immer noch voran)! :thumbup:

Also dann: Man liest sich! 

Liebe Grüße,
Sandro


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal Willkommen zurück :supi:


----------



## Lenco666 (9 Okt. 2020)

Hallo dann mal von mir


----------



## chris85 (13 Okt. 2020)

Willkommen zurück, war auch ne Weile inaktiv und habe das Board jetzt auch wieder entdeckt.


----------



## goofy10 (21 Juli 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------

